# Dai reaches at 71000 posts.. Wooowwww



## Mars30 (Feb 23, 2010)

Congrats sir dai.. that's a lot lot lot of posts 

:beerchug:


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Very impressive, thanks for all you do.

BG


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Wow - great work dai!


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Incredible!!!


----------



## loda117 (Aug 6, 2010)

Congrats keep up the good work


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Well done indeed Dai, are you sure you haven't cloned yourself? :grin:


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

ray:


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Thanks for all your help dai.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

71,000, unbelievable. Way to go Dai


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

wow - well done dai!


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

excellent job, way to go


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Congrats Dai

If only we were given a pound for each post, Dai would be able to afford a whole house by now xD


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Redeye3323 said:


> Congrats Dai
> 
> If only we were given a pound for each post, Dai would be able to afford a whole house by now xD


At today's housing-prices? - More like a shed for the back garden.... :grin:


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Simply incredible, dai.

Congratulations!

John

`


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

thanks


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

Congratulations Dai.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

Congratulations Dai. That's alot of posts!


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Congratulations dai the number alone makes me tired


----------



## Mars30 (Feb 23, 2010)

joeten said:


> Congratulations dai the number alone makes me tired


just swap 1 and 7 in your post count and you will be ahead of dai :biggrinje


----------



## Ninjaboi (Dec 27, 2010)

I'm starting to worry that he will fly past 100,000 by the end of next year :biggrinje.

Nice going Dai!


----------



## v-six (Sep 12, 2004)

Congrats. I can't even count that high.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Congratulations dai.......nice goin'!!


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, truly remarkable, for a WA man, surely you rich miners have staff for this sort of thing.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

you rich miners

unfortunately don't move in those circles

the ones i have met have viewpoints are as far opposite as you can get from mine


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Congratulations dai, keep up the great work!


----------

